# New Member Follow Up With Pics



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

OK I WENT TO THE SEARS PARTS DIRECTORY AND REALLY FOUND NOTHING ABOUT THE ITEMS MISSING FOR THE ATTACHMENTS , I HAVE A FEW PICS OF THE MOWER AND ATTACHMENTS ALONG WITH THE BACK LIFT OR WHATS OF THE BACK LIFT , BUT I GUESS I CANT COMPLAIN TO MUCH I ONLY GAVE $500.00 THE ALL OF IT , ALSO ANY IDEAS OF THE AGE ?


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

WELL FOR SOME REASON I CANT POST THE PICS , HOW DO I GET THEM TO POST


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been following along with interest and wanted to see what exactly is on the back of your Craftsman. I'd like to help with the indentity of the missing parts too.

Regarding pictures and using Windows, what I do when I haven't figured out all the features at a new (to me) forum:

1-Right click on the picture and open send- t create a new email
2-When prompted, click "Resize Picture" and resize to 620X480
3- When the image appears as an attachment in the new email, drag and drop the image to your desk top (you can also right click your mouse and select “Rename”. Which I have done-
4-Close your email
5-When you return to this forum, click on “Post Reply” and this will allow you to view “Attach File” in the same line there is a white (empty) box followed by a “Browse” button…click the button-
6- At the top of the newly opened dialogue box in the drop down menu select “Desktop” and you will see the new image on you desktop. When you locate your image, and clik on it you will see it appear at the bottom of this same dialogue box. Click open and….
7-The image automatically appears in the TF forum’s attached files box. Then hit submit and you will see your text AND picture appear like this:


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok here they are i hope


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

,


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok trying the rest now


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

again


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

mower


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

mower2


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Now, I'm at a loss....I will talk to some of my Craftsman GT nutty friends and see if I can find a suitable answer of what goes in between your implements and the hitch.

Great Pictures btw.

SHATEL


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey ffamily, 

I found a discussion here at TF in the archives. I hope this helps.

I’ve also attached a diagram of the rear hitch assembly…but the conversation is located through this link:
http://tractorforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=3993

Here’s an enlargement of the diagram (little fuzzy) found in that thread:

If you locate the hitch or decide to build one...I'd really like to see pictures and updates of your progress - !

SHARTEL


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

SHARTEL ,TY FOR THE LINK , I WENT AND READ IT AND GOT ALITTLE FROM IT , BUT UNFORTUANITLY THE ATTACHMENT WAS THE LIFT ASSEMBLY FOR THE DECK, THE LIFT ASSEMBLY FOR THE HITCHON BACK IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT , I KNOW SOMEONE IN THIS GROUP HAS PICS OF OR EVEN PICS OF HOMEMADE ASSEMBLIES, I HAVE SEEN A FEW HERE BUT WITHOUT ACTUALLY KNOWING WHAT I AM SUPPOSE TO HAVE I DONT KNOW WHERE TO START,


----------

